# Aequidens sp. 'Atabapo'



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I got a few of these fish from a fellow SWOAPE member over the weekend. I can't seem to find much info on them online. Does anyone have any experience with these little guys?









Largest male









Smaller male

You can get bigger pics of these guys here


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

It kind of looks like a texas cichlid.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

No information I'm afraid but they look really great! Maybe the best bet to find the info might be to do a search for Atabapo and see if it is a place and where it is and then find out what the local water conditions are? e.g. if it's in the ***** system it'll probably be blackwater fish needing very soft water...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like a blue acara - Aequidens pulcher


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

gibmaker said:


> It kind of looks like a texas cichlid.


I was going to say the exact same thing about the smaller one.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Looks like a blue acara - Aequidens pulcher


Very similar. I was hoping someone actually had some experience with these guys. All I have to go on so far is the description of a Blue Acara so that is how I am treating them. They are a bit shy still but I probably need to add some dither fish to the tank...any suggestions?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

They sure are beautiful! The colors of the plants really compliment them.

As for dithers, I would consider some Harlequins as they are active enough to stay out in the open, but not so shy that they'll need comforting, too. Also, they seem to hang around the upper-mid to top levels of the tank which gives the all-clear to the shy cichlids.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

yay! Harlequins! now WHERE have I *heard* that before? (sorry, inside joke)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

megasycophant said:


> yay! Harlequins! now WHERE have I *heard* that before? (sorry, inside joke)


yeah, you and Jessie both like the Harlequins and I think Russ mentioned them too. I guess I am gonna have to find me some healthy harlequins somewhere. I have 4-5 of them in the boys tank so I guess I will need to find another 20 or so and call the tank done!


----------



## phishphan (Jan 7, 2008)

They are beautiful fish. However I fear that your plants may not last long once those guys make themselves at home. The love to dig!


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not sure of the scientific name but these fish are common in the LFS in PA and are referred to as Jewel Cichlids...


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

No, different fish. They have some similarities, but another continent altogether.



Borntofish said:


> I am not sure of the scientific name but these fish are common in the LFS in PA and are referred to as Jewel Cichlids...


----------

